# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Վայրի արևմուտքի աշխարհը / Westworld

## ivy

Հետս Westworld նայող կա՞։
Ես որ սերիալ նայող չեմ, երեկվանից նստել եմ վրան։ Վերջն ա։

----------

LisBeth (12.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (31.01.2017), Հայկօ (11.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հետս Westworld նայող կա՞։
> Ես որ սերիալ նայող չեմ, երեկվանից նստել եմ վրան։ Վերջն ա։


Ես էսօր սկսում եմ

----------

ivy (10.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Եթե ռուսերեն թարգմանած եք ուզում, էստեղ կարող եք առաջին սեզոնի բոլոր սերիալները նայել.
http://kinogo-2016.net/4309-mir-diko...a-1-sezon.html

Ի դեպ դերասանուհիներից մեկը հայ է` բորդելի կապույտ աչքերով թիթեռնիկը։

----------


## ivy

> Ես էսօր սկսում եմ


Թե հավես ունես, հետո թեմա բացի, իրար հետ քննարկենք  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հետս Westworld նայող կա՞։
> Ես որ սերիալ նայող չեմ, երեկվանից նստել եմ վրան։ Վերջն ա։


Երանի քեզ։ Քիչ ա մնում երկրորդ անգամ նայեմ էն մանրուքների վրա ուշադրություն դարձնելու համար։

Անժելա Սարաֆյանն էլ կյանք ա:

----------

ivy (10.12.2016), Արէա (11.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էէէէ, գեշ ա (մի կես ժամ նայել եմ)։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հետս Westworld նայող կա՞։
> Ես որ սերիալ նայող չեմ, երեկվանից նստել եմ վրան։ Վերջն ա։


Ինձ մնացել ա վերջին սերիայի վերջին կես ժամը:

Ու հա, Անժելան կյանք ա:

Հ.Գ. Որ բարի մարդկանցից մեկը ժամանակ ունենար, «Սերիալներ» բաժնում թեմա բացեր, ավելի լավ կլիներ:

----------

ivy (11.12.2016), Արէա (11.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Կլօր, դու մի հատ ինքդ մոդերավարի բացի  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Վերջացրեցի:
Վատ եմ, ուղեղս հազար կտոր ա եղել սցենարի հանճարեղությունից:
Սա կատարելություն էր, ինչի՞ են ուզում շարունակել. էս տեսքով ինքը վերջն ա: Էլ ինչ շարունակություն, չփչացնեն հանկարծ:

----------

Chuk (20.12.2016), LisBeth (19.12.2016), Lusina (18.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (31.01.2017), Արէա (17.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (17.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> Վերջացրեցի:
> Վատ եմ, ուղեղս հազար կտոր ա եղել սցենարի հանճարեղությունից:
> Սա կատարելություն էր, ինչի՞ են ուզում շարունակել. էս տեսքով ինքը վերջն ա: Էլ ինչ շարունակություն, չփչացնեն հանկարծ:


 Ես էլ վերջացրի։ Սենց մեկ էլ բլեյդ րաներից հետո եմ եղել։  իրականության ընկալումս տեղից էլ խախուտ էր, սրանից հետո լրիվ սկսեց լողալ։ Իրոք շատ լավն ա, դերասանական խաղից սկսած, ռեժեսուրայով, սցենարով վերջացրած։ Նոլան  :Love:

----------

ivy (19.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (20.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Վերջացրեցի:
> Վատ եմ, ուղեղս հազար կտոր ա եղել սցենարի հանճարեղությունից:
> Սա կատարելություն էր, ինչի՞ են ուզում շարունակել. էս տեսքով ինքը վերջն ա: Էլ ինչ շարունակություն, չփչացնեն հանկարծ:


Հեսա գազաններիս՝ Orange is the new black, պրծնեմ ու անցնեմ սրան աչքիս։

----------


## Chuk

> Վերջացրեցի:
> Վատ եմ, ուղեղս հազար կտոր ա եղել սցենարի հանճարեղությունից:
> Սա կատարելություն էր, ինչի՞ են ուզում շարունակել. էս տեսքով ինքը վերջն ա: Էլ ինչ շարունակություն, չփչացնեն հանկարծ:


Քո մտքով էլ, չէ՞, չի անցնում, թե ոնց կարան շարունակեն, ի՞նչ անեն: Բայց դրանց շատ չկա, երկրորդ սեզոնը կարող ավելի հանճարեղ լինի:

----------

Արէա (20.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. թեման ստեղծվել է «Կինո. թեմայից դուրս, բաժնից ներս» թեմայից առանձնացված գրառումներով: Բարի քննարկումներ:*

----------

Chuk (20.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ շատ լավն էր: Բա՜յց... Բայց առնվազն երկու ահավոր վատ բացթողումներ կային, որ ահագին փչացնում էին ընդհանուր տպավորությունը: Հոյակապ սկսվեց, ահագին լավ շարունակվեց, հենց ընենց պրծավ: Մենակ Ֆորդ ձյան վերջում դրությունը փրկեց մի թեթև:

Հա, բացթողումները: Սպոյլերներ են:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Առաջին. Մեյվը ո՞նց դարձավ սուպերվոման: Պատկերացրու՝ դու ինժեներ ես, ձեռքիդ անդրոիդին ոնց ուզես, ինչ ուզես անելու վահանակն ա: Դիմացդ նստած ա ինչ-որ կիսափչացած-կիսախելագար առարկա, ով հենց նոր սպառնում էր լանցետով սպանել քո ընկերոջը ու ինչ-որ խղճուկ շանտաժի փորձեր էր անում: Ի՞նչ ես անում դու. ա) նաֆիգ անջատում ես դրան, բ) զրոյացնում ես, բերում գործարանային վիճակի, գ) նենց ես կոդը խառնում, որ տեղնուտեղը բոլոր մասերը կարճ միացնում տան, վառվի-վերանա, դ) բոլոր պարամետրերը նենց ես բարձրացնում, որ դառնա սուպերվոման ու ինչ ուզի՝ անի, ում ուզի՝ սպանի: Ես մինչև վերջին պահը հույս ունեի, որ կպարզվի, որ գոնե շեղաչքն էլ ա անդրոիդ ու Ֆորդի մաստեր-պլանի մի մասն ա (ինչքան չլինի՝ բիձեն անտառում անդրոիդ տպելու սեփական հաստոց ու անսահմանափակ ժամանակ ուներ), բայց չէ, պարզվեց, որ իրոք էնքան տխմար ա, ինչքան տեսքից երևում էր: Չէ, էլի, չեմ հավատում


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Երկրորդ. Առնոլդ-Բեռնար զույգը: Բան չունեմ ասելու, սիրուն ա մտածած, բան-ման, բա՜յց... Առնոլդն իր ժամանակի մեծագույն գիտնականներից մեկն էր, մարդ էր, ով գրեթե մեն-մենակ կարողացել էր լուծել արհեստական բանականության ու գիտակցության խնդիրը, հսկայական ու աշխարհահռչակ զվարճանքի կենտրոնի առանցքային ստեղծողներից մեկն էր և այլն և այլն: Ու ո՞նց եղավ, որ գոնե հենց էդ նույն կենտրոնում աշխատող մարդկանցից մեկնումեկը (էլ չասած՝ անհամար այցելուները) մի պահ կանգ չառավ ու չասաց. «Վա՜յ, ախր էս Առնոլդն ա: Առնո՞լդ, էս դու չէիր մեռե՞լ»: Ախր հայտնի դեմք էր: Ոնց որ Էյնշտեյնը մեզ մոտ գործի ընդունվի, ասի «անունս Բեռնշտեյն ա», բոլորով ասենք «Բարի գալուստ, Բեռնշտեյն, խոհանոցը ընդեղ ա, զուգարանն էլ՝ ա՜յ ընդեղ»:

----------

Chuk (20.12.2016), Արամ (09.01.2017), Յոհաննես (05.01.2017), Տրիբուն (10.01.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ շատ լավն էր: Բա՜յց...


Ախր էնքան լավն ա, որ անգամ սենց լուրջ բացթողումներին ուշադրություն չես դարձնում:
Է, հեչ էլ թե ինժեներների պահը մի քիչ չի կպնում. ասենք թե Մեյվի փոխակերպումը մի քիչ այլ պայմաններում լիներ, դրանից ի՞նչ պիտի փոխվեր, կամ Բեռնարդը շիկահեր սպիտակամորթ լիներ, է հա ինչ։ 
Ընդհանուր կոնցեպտը ավելի հանճարե՞ղ էր դառնալու, դժվար թե։ Էնքան որ քթիմազության տեղ չէր մնա, ու վերջ։

----------


## ivy

Կլօրի ասածներն ինձ բացթողումներ չեն թվում. հասնեմ տուն, կգրեմ։

----------

LisBeth (20.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (20.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

Կարող ա և տխմար ա, կարող ա և ոչ։ Մարդկանց մեջ գոյություն ունի մի հատկություն, որը կոչվում ա էմպաթիա։ 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* երբ որ դու "մսագործ" ես ու հազար անգամ սարքել ես էդ կիսափչացած առարկան ու մի օր էլ պարզվում ա որ դա էնքան էլ ուղղակի առարկա չի, այլ քեզնից մենակ մի բանով ա տարբերվում, բնական ա, որ լոգիկան կարա վերջի շարժառիթը լինի։ Հետո էլ տվյալ "շեղաչքը" բավականին հետաքրքրասեր էր, ծիտը վկա, իսկ ի՞նչ եթե նա ուզում էր տեսնել բա հետո՞, հետո ի՞նչ ա լինելու։ Ինքը ստանդարտ բոլտիկ չէր, որ ամեն ինչ, ոնց որ "պետք" ա նենց աներ։ Բաներ կան որ թողնվում են դիտողը լրացնի, սա բացթողում չի։ Էդքան մանրանալը կլինի ծամել դնել բերանները, որ կուլ տան։ 
 Առնոլդի պահով էլ, տեղի ոչ մի աշխատող կարծեմ դեմքով տեսած չկար, իրանք սկզբում երկուսով են աշխատել, իսկ ճանաչումը Ֆորդը Վեսթվորլդի բացվելուց հետո էր ձեռք բերել։

Ասեմ որ մի բան կար, որ ես տենց էլ տեղը չբերեցի․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* սցենարիստը ոնց որ թե ուտիլ արված անդրոիդին պետք ա ինքնություն տար, ինֆոն դուրս բերելու համար, հետո նենց ստացվեց որ Մեյվը դառավ էդ ինֆոն կրողը, ու ուզեց դուրս գա, որովհետև իրան տենց ծրագրավորել էին 

 Եթե ինչ-որ բան եմ բաց թողել, լուսավորեք էլի։

----------

ivy (20.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (31.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ախր էնքան լավն ա, որ անգամ սենց լուրջ բացթողումներին ուշադրություն չես դարձնում:
> Է, հեչ էլ թե ինժեներների պահը մի քիչ չի կպնում. ասենք թե Մեյվի փոխակերպումը մի քիչ այլ պայմաններում լիներ, դրանից ի՞նչ պիտի փոխվեր, կամ Բեռնարդը շիկահեր սպիտակամորթ լիներ, է հա ինչ։ 
> Ընդհանուր կոնցեպտը ավելի հանճարե՞ղ էր դառնալու, դժվար թե։ Էնքան որ քթիմազության տեղ չէր մնա, ու վերջ։


Սկզբում դրած նշաձողը ուղղակի շատ բարձր էր: Ես շշմել էի, թե ոնց ա տենց հնարավոր: Հարցը մենակ նկարահանման որակը կամ սյուժեն չի, էլի: Աստվածներ ու արարածներ կոնֆլիկտը, վերևից փոքրիկ աշխարհին նայող հսկայական ինժեներ-դեմիուրգները, գիտակցության/ինքնագիտակցության խնդիրները, ճակատագրի բառացի գիր լինելը, լիքը հին առասպելների ու հավատալիքների հետ զուգահեռները... Ուրիշ՝ ահավոր սիրուն իրար խառնած աղբյուրները. Ալիսը Հրաշքների աշխարհում (Դոլորեսի հագուստը, անվերջ մեջբերումները, խելահեղ թեյըմպումի տեսարանը անապատում), Լաբիրինթոսը (նույնիսկ մինոտավրոս կար մի տեղ)... Մի խոսքով՝ սենց բաներն ահագին շատ էին ու միանգամից բռնում, բաց չէին թողնում: Հետո կամաց-կամաց էդ ամեն ինչը մղվեց ութերորդ պլան, ու ամբողջ սյուժեն սկսեց կառուցվել Մեյվի սուպերվոմենության վրա: Ախր հա, Մեյվի փոխակերպումը հենց պիտի լրիվ այլ պայմաններում լիներ, եթե ընդհանրապես պիտի լիներ: Ամբողջ սերիալը դարձավ հասարակ, հետաքրքիր տեսանյութ, ոչ ավել. «բա հետո՞ ինչ ա լինելու»:

----------

Անվերնագիր (31.01.2017), Յոհաննես (05.01.2017), Վիշապ (09.01.2017), Տրիբուն (10.01.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կլօրի ասածներն ինձ բացթողումներ չեն թվում. հասնեմ տուն, կգրեմ։


Ահամ, պարզապես ՖԲ-ում մի հատ սեկտա ի հայտ եկավ, ես դրանց «ֆաքափիստներ» եմ անվանում, էնքան գոռացին Westworld-ը ֆաքափ ա, որ մոդա ընկավ Westworld չսիրելը :ճՃ Հայկօյի ասածն էլ էդ սեկտայի ազդեցությունն ա :ՃՃ

----------


## Chuk

> Ահամ, պարզապես ՖԲ-ում մի հատ սեկտա ի հայտ եկավ, ես դրանց «ֆաքափիստներ» եմ անվանում, էնքան գոռացին Westworld-ը ֆաքափ ա, որ մոդա ընկավ Westworld չսիրելը :ճՃ Հայկօյի ասածն էլ էդ սեկտայի ազդեցությունն ա :ՃՃ


Չէ, Ռուֆ, ես էդ սեկտայի գրառումներին չեմ հետևում, բայց մեկը իմ մոտ երկու հարցն էլ անընդհատ նայելուց առաջանում են:

Բացատրություններ, ոնց LisBeth-ը տվեց, գտնվում են, բայց մեկ ա ինչ-որ արհեստականության հոտ էդ մասերից գալիս ա, որը բացարձակ չի ազդում ֆիլմի ընդհանուր որակի վրա:

----------

Հայկօ (20.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ահամ, պարզապես ՖԲ-ում մի հատ սեկտա ի հայտ եկավ, ես դրանց «ֆաքափիստներ» եմ անվանում, էնքան գոռացին Westworld-ը ֆաքափ ա, որ մոդա ընկավ Westworld չսիրելը :ճՃ Հայկօյի ասածն էլ էդ սեկտայի ազդեցությունն ա :ՃՃ


Ռուֆ, ախր ի՞նչ կապ ունի ստեղ ՖԲ-ն. կոնկրետ երկու բան եմ գրել, նայելիս էլ էդ հարցերը մեջս առաջացել են: Արի էս թեման փակենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հարամ զադեք, ես էլ գիտեի արձակուդս անցկացնելու եմ երկար քնելով ու ինտիմ տեղերս քորելով։ Հիմա պիտի նստեմ էսի նայեմ։

----------

Chuk (20.12.2016), ivy (21.12.2016), John (21.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (21.12.2016), Հայկօ (20.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (20.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարամ զադեք, ես էլ գիտեի արձակուդս անցկացնելու եմ երկար քնելով ու ինտիմ տեղերս քորելով։ Հիմա պիտի նստեմ էսի նայեմ։


Հաստատ չես փոշմանի, քնելուց ավելին արժի  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իսկ քորվելո՞ւց։

Ես ժամանակ դեռ չունեմ, բայց նենց եք գովում, որ հենց ունեցա, առաջինը դա եմ նայելու։

----------


## LisBeth

> Բացատրություններ, ոնց LisBeth-ը տվեց, գտնվում են, բայց մեկ ա ինչ-որ արհեստականության հոտ էդ մասերից գալիս ա, որը բացարձակ չի ազդում ֆիլմի ընդհանուր որակի վրա:


 Արհեստականության հոտ, որ չի ազդում ընդհանուր որակի վրա ու "ահավոր բացթողում"-ը տարբեր բաներ են։

----------


## ivy

Եկա, ո՞ւր էինք հասել, հա, «բացթողումները»: 
Հայկ, ասածներիդ մեջ բաներ կան, որ «ֆիլմից դուրս են», տենց չէր պատմությունը: 

Բեռնարի գիծը

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Առնոլդին ոչ մի այցելու հիշել չէր կարող, որովհետև Առնոլդը մահացել էր մինչև տարածքի կոոմերցոին դառնալը՝ այցելու ընդունելը: Առնոոլդը չէր ուզում, որ իր ստեղծած աշխարհը դառնա կոմերցիոն դաշտ ու արեց էն, ինչ արեց (Դոլորեսի ու Թեդիի միջոցոով), որ իր ստեղծած արարածները «փրկվեն» էն սարսափից, ինչ իրենց սպասվելու էր: Եվ ինքն էլ հետները «գնաց»: Բայց Ֆորդը կարողացավ ամբողջը վերականգնել ու Վեստվորլդը բացել այցելուների համար: Ու նորից հիշեցնեմ, Առնոլդը մահացավ մինչև էնտեղ առաջին այցելուի ոտք դնելը:
Մինչ Վեստվորլդի կոոմերցիոն դառնալը դա փակ համակարգ էր՝ ինքն իր համար գործող բազա: Էդ ամենը 35 տարի առաջ էր: Ավելի քան երեք տասնամյակ հետո ո՞վ էր մնացել հներից. ոչ ոք բացի Ֆորդից: 
Բեռնարի ստեղծման դրվագներում երևում է, որ ինքը հին գործ չի. ֆորդը արդեն լավ ծեր էր, երբ Բեռնարին ստեղծեց. ուրեմն գոնե մի 25-30 տարի անցած պիտի լիներ Առնոլդի մահից հետո: Հիմա էդ լրիվ կոմերցիոն դարձած ֆիրմայում, որտեղ ոչ մի հնաբանակ չկար, ո՞վ պիտի Բեռնար-Առնոլդին ճանաչեր: Ճանաչողը պիտի մենակ հին աշխատղը լիներ, բայց մեզ ամբողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում ծերերից մենակ Ֆորդին են ցույց տալիս. մնացած բոլորը քիչ թե շատ ջահել, ամբիցիոզ տիպեր են: 

Մեյվի գիծը

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ես լրիվ կարող եմ պատկերացնել, որ ինքը շոկ էր առաջացրել իր «ծրագրից դուրս» վիճակներով, քնից վեր թռնելով և մնացածով: Շեղաչքի համար,ով մսագործից ծրագրավորոող էր ուզում դառնալ, ով ուզում էր խորանար, որ հասկանա՝ ինչ ու ոնց, էդ հո լրիվ ստիմուլ էր նոր քայլեր անելու: Ինքը շատ էլ հավեսովո օգնում էր Մեյվին. նենց չի, որ հարիֆ էր, հարիֆացրին: Ինքը կարգին մոոտիվացիա էր ցույց տալիս՝ էդ ամենին մասնակից լինելու: Իսկ կողքի ընկերը լավ վախեցած էր ու շոկի մեջ: Ու հա հակասական բաներ էր անում՝ մեկ հակադրվում էր, մեկ հետները համագործակցում. լրիվ բնական վիճակ էր էդ պարագայում: 
Ընդհանրապես, Մեյվը վախենալու տիպ էր: Մենակ էն, որ լանցետը վերցրեց, ինքն իր վիզը փրթեց. լրիվ կատաղած էր տոտան: Խարիզմատիկ դեմք էր: Իրեն ենթարկվելը շատ բնական էր ինձ համար:

----------

LisBeth (21.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (31.01.2017), Հայկօ (22.12.2016), Վիշապ (09.01.2017), Տրիբուն (10.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Սկզբում դրած նշաձողը ուղղակի շատ բարձր էր: Ես շշմել էի, թե ոնց ա տենց հնարավոր: Հարցը մենակ նկարահանման որակը կամ սյուժեն չի, էլի: Աստվածներ ու արարածներ կոնֆլիկտը, վերևից փոքրիկ աշխարհին նայող հսկայական ինժեներ-դեմիուրգները, գիտակցության/ինքնագիտակցության խնդիրները, ճակատագրի բառացի գիր լինելը, լիքը հին առասպելների ու հավատալիքների հետ զուգահեռները... Ուրիշ՝ ահավոր սիրուն իրար խառնած աղբյուրները. Ալիսը Հրաշքների աշխարհում (Դոլորեսի հագուստը, անվերջ մեջբերումները, խելահեղ թեյըմպումի տեսարանը անապատում), Լաբիրինթոսը (նույնիսկ մինոտավրոս կար մի տեղ)... Մի խոսքով՝ սենց բաներն ահագին շատ էին ու միանգամից բռնում, բաց չէին թողնում: Հետո կամաց-կամաց էդ ամեն ինչը մղվեց ութերորդ պլան, ու ամբողջ սյուժեն սկսեց կառուցվել Մեյվի սուպերվոմենության վրա: Ախր հա, Մեյվի փոխակերպումը հենց պիտի լրիվ այլ պայմաններում լիներ, եթե ընդհանրապես պիտի լիներ: Ամբողջ սերիալը դարձավ հասարակ, հետաքրքիր տեսանյութ, ոչ ավել. «բա հետո՞ ինչ ա լինելու»:


 Ամբողջ սյուժետը Մեյվի վրա կառուցված չի եղել, Մեյվի գիծը հենց սկզբից էլ կար, որ մնացած սյուժետներին զուգահեռ գնաց ու շատ սիրուն հանգուցալուծվեց, լրացնելով հիմնական ավարտը։ Լիովին իրավունք ուներ լինելու էդ գիծը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սեկտա-մեկտա չգիտեմ, բայց ստեղ կարծիք հարցրեցի, ինձ հիմնավոր բացատրություն տվեցին, թե ինչու ընդհանրապես չարժե նայել, նենց որ հույս չունենաք:

----------


## Chuk

> Սեկտա-մեկտա չգիտեմ, բայց ստեղ կարծիք հարցրեցի, ինձ հիմնավոր բացատրություն տվեցին, թե ինչու ընդհանրապես չարժե նայել, նենց որ հույս չունենաք:


Կգրե՞ս էդ հիմնավոր բացատրությունը, հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

LisBeth (22.12.2016), Արամ (09.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ֆիլմում ամենաշատ հավանածս բաներից մեկը Ուիլյամի ու Դոլորեսի գիծն էր. շատ լավն էր: Սիրտս կոտրվեց իհարկե, բայց ընտիր էր մտածված:

Ու մեկ էլ էն էր հավես, որ պատմությունը ոնց պտտեիր, մեկ ա Ֆորդը մնում էր կինոյի ամենախելոք տղեն: Հոփկինսին սազում ա խելոք լինել  :Smile: 



> Bernard, I told you, Arnold didn't know how to save you. I do.


  :Wink:

----------

LisBeth (25.12.2016), Արէա (24.12.2016), Հայկօ (24.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Վերջը առաջի սերիան նայեցի:
Հմմմ,եսիմ...կշարունակեմ նայել,բայց դե միանշանակ սպասելիքներս ավելի մեծ էին:Հա,քանի չեմ մոռացել.մեկդ եթե հավես ու ժամանակ ունեք,հստակ գրեք, թե էս սերիալի ինչն եք հավանել:Մի թավուր հետաքրքիրա

----------


## Chuk

> Վերջը առաջի սերիան նայեցի:
> Հմմմ,եսիմ...կշարունակեմ նայել,բայց դե միանշանակ սպասելիքներս ավելի մեծ էին:Հա,քանի չեմ մոռացել.մեկդ եթե հավես ու ժամանակ ունեք,հստակ գրեք, թե էս սերիալի ինչն եք հավանել:Մի թավուր հետաքրքիրա


Մտահղացումը, սյուժեն, նկարահանումների որակը, դերասանական խաղը, փիլիսոփայությունը, աստվածների խաղը: Ու ընդհանրապես ինքը գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի լավագույն էկրանավորումներից ա, ըստ իս: Ու էս ամեն ինչը, անշուշտ, չեն նշանակում, որ քեզ էլ պետք է դուր գա:

----------

Յոհաննես (26.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էկել եմ ասեմ, որ թաքուն օգտվում եմ կինոսիրող ակումբի խորհուրդներից ու էսօր 4-րդ էպիզոդը նայեցի: Առաջին էպիզոդը տարակուսանքների տեղիք տվեց ու երկրորդ-երրորդ էպիզոդներից նոր կարողացա թաթախվել ու հասկանալ ինչն-ինչոց է:
Գայթակղիչ դրամատիկ թեմա է մարդկությանը հետաքրքրող վայթե ամենակարևոր հարցերի մասին, կերպարները գժանոց լավն են, մի քիչ թերևս կարող է դերասանական խաղը անկայուն թվալ (մեկ մեկ թվում է, թե ռեժիսորը շտապել է՝ որոշ «անկարևոր» դրվագներում դրասանական խաղը փնթի է թվում): Մի քիչ անհասկանալի է, թե նման ահռելի մեծ թվացող պրոյեկտում ոնց են այդքան քիչ աշխատողներ, գոնե տեսադաշտում, ու ինչպես արհեստական բանականություն ու սքանչելի վերականգնվող մարմիններ ստեղծող մարդիկ չեն գայթակղվել ու իրենց մարմնի հարցերը չեն լուծել, եթե հաշվի չառնենք, որ անմահության մեխանիզմը բռների մեջ է, ու էլի որոշ կոնցեպտուալ-տեխնիկական հարցեր, որոնք հնարավոր է անտեղի են, քանի որ եթե թեման ռացիոնալիզմի վրա հիմնվեր, կամ ծրագրավորողական-ինժեներական մասը պրակտիկ իրականությանը մոտ ներկայացվեր, ֆիլմը հավանաբար կվերածվեր տաղտկալի տափակության: Իմ կարծիքով նայվում է գերազանց ու վայթե վերջացնելուց հետո մի հատ էլ սկզբից նայեմ՝ դետալները ծամելու համար:

----------

Chuk (09.01.2017), ivy (13.01.2017), Արէա (09.01.2017), Հայկօ (09.01.2017), Տրիբուն (09.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ախպեր, հզոր գործ ա։ Ես երկու գիշերում հասա յոթերորդ էպիզոդին, վայթեմ էսօր վերջացնեմ։ 

Ինձ շատ խելոք տեղ չդնեմ, թե յանի էս մի պահը էս մեկի հետ չէր բռնում, բա խի Գևորիկը գլխանց Հովոյին չխփեց, բա խի էն ռոբոտը քունքֆու չարեց ու վերջին ափդեյթը քանի բագ ուներ։ Ընդհանուր մի հատ հզոր գործ ա արած, գաղափարը խիստ նոր ա, մեջը լիքը լավ դերասաններ, գժական խաղ, վրեն լավ աշխատանք ա արած, թույն տեսարաններ։

----------

ivy (13.01.2017), Անվերնագիր (31.01.2017), Արէա (10.01.2017), Ռուֆուս (10.01.2017), Վիշապ (11.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ախպեր, հզոր գործ ա։ Ես երկու գիշերում հասա յոթերորդ էպիզոդին, վայթեմ էսօր վերջացնեմ։ 
> 
> Ինձ շատ խելոք տեղ չդնեմ, թե յանի էս մի պահը էս մեկի հետ չէր բռնում, բա խի Գևորիկը գլխանց Հովոյին չխփեց, բա խի էն ռոբոտը քունքֆու չարեց ու վերջին ափդեյթը քանի բագ ուներ։ Ընդհանուր մի հատ հզոր գործ ա արած, գաղափարը խիստ նոր ա, մեջը լիքը լավ դերասաններ, գժական խաղ, վրեն լավ աշխատանք ա արած, թույն տեսարաններ։


Ոբշըմ տը գաղափարը էդքան էլ նոր չի։ Մի հատ հին վեսթվոլդ էլ կա, Յուլ Բրիններն ա մեջը․ մագնիֆիսենթ սեվենի շորերով  :Smile:  ոնց որ երկար Ազիմով ու միֆոլոգիա կարդալուց հետո Ջոնաթանը  նայել ա էս կինոն, ու մտահղացել ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոբշըմ տը գաղափարը էդքան էլ նոր չի։ Մի հատ հին վեսթվոլդ էլ կա, Յուլ Բրիններն ա մեջը․ մագնիֆիսենթ սեվենի շորերով  ոնց որ երկար Ազիմով ու միֆոլոգիա կարդալուց հետո Ջոնաթանը  նայել ա էս կինոն, ու մտահղացել ա։


Էտ կինոն ես էլ եմ հիշում, ու էտ ռոբոտներով ատրակցիոնը, որտեղ հարուստները գալիս են ու ինչ կայֆեր ուզում են անում են, ու ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն, մի տեղից էլ եմ հիշում, չեմ հիշում որտեղից  :LOL:  Բայց էս սերիալում գաղափարկը ամբողջականացվել ա, համակարգվել ա, տեսքի ա բերվել ու շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա ստացվել։

----------

LisBeth (10.01.2017), Անվերնագիր (10.01.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Մեր մեջ ասած էդ Յուլ Բրիներով Վսեստվորլդն անկապագույն ֆիլմ ա, որում մենակ գաղափարն ա լավ ու Յուլի առկայությունը։ Բայց Յուլն էլ իմ համար յոթնյակից էն կողմ ուրիշ տեղ չի նայվում։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

LisBeth (10.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեր մեջ ասած էդ Յուլ Բրիներով Վսեստվորլդն անկապագույն ֆիլմ ա, որում մենակ գաղափարն ա լավ ու Յուլի առկայությունը։ Բայց Յուլն էլ իմ համար յոթնյակից էն կողմ ուրիշ տեղ չի նայվում։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 Ինձ հատկապես դուր չի եկել, թե ոնց են ներկայացվել ռոբոտները էդ ֆիլմում, մնացած մանր մունր բացերը ու դերասանական խաղը չհաշված, որ էն ժամանակների համար նորմա ա, բայց իմ աչքին չի նստում, էս ֆիլմում։

----------

Chuk (10.01.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Նոր մարդուկնիկ վերջին երկու էպիզոդն էլ նայեցինք պրծանք։ Գժանոց կերպարներ (սաղ սիրահարվելու ապրանք), տեսարաններ ու լիքը գոյի, մեղքի, մարդու թաքուն ձգտումների փիլիսոփայության շուրջ հարցեր՝ որ կինոն առաջացնում է։  Մեր իմացած գիտությունից ու տրամաբանությունից դուրս ցնդաբանություններ էլ շատ կային, բայց ճիշտն ասած ես աբսուրդ (դե կինոյի մեջ) սիրում եմ, հետևաբար ինձ համար սրանք առավելություններ էին :Ճ
Արժե՛ր։

----------

Chilly (13.01.2017), Chuk (13.01.2017), ivy (13.01.2017), LisBeth (13.01.2017), Արէա (13.01.2017), Ռուֆուս (13.01.2017), Տրիբուն (13.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նոր մարդուկնիկ վերջին երկու էպիզոդն էլ նայեցինք պրծանք։ Գժանոց կերպարներ (սաղ սիրահարվելու ապրանք), տեսարաններ ու լիքը գոյի, մեղքի, մարդու թաքուն ձգտումների փիլիսոփայության շուրջ հարցեր՝ որ կինոն առաջացնում է։  Մեր իմացած գիտությունից ու տրամաբանությունից դուրս ցնդաբանություններ էլ շատ կային, բայց ճիշտն ասած ես աբսուրդ (դե կինոյի մեջ) սիրում եմ, հետևաբար ինձ համար սրանք առավելություններ էին :Ճ
> Արժե՛ր։


Ես էլ երեկ վերջին երկու էպիզոդով վերջացրեցի: Շատ ա դուրս էկել: Տեղ-տեղ կարող ա մի քիչ ռուսի ասած պերեմուդրիլի, էն ճանաչիր ինքզինքդ պահերում, բայց էտ հեչ չի խանգարել, որ հրաշք սերիալ լինի: Դոլորեսի դեմքի արտահայտության փոփոխությունը վերջին կարդրերում սպանիչ էր…

----------

Վիշապ (14.01.2017)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Սպանեց. սենց լանցետը վերցրեց դանդաղ կոկորդդ փռթեց, ու սպասեց մինչև վերջին խռռոցդ հանես, ու գնաց... հետո դու կանգնեցիր, շորերդ թափ տվեցիր,  ու դու էլ գնացիր:

----------

ivy (31.01.2017), Ռուֆուս (01.02.2017), Վիշապ (01.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Գրառումս սպոյլեր է, զգուշ մնացեք:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ինձ համար գաղտնիք մնաց, թե վերջում սպանվեց Ֆորնդ ինքը՞, թե Ֆորդի կրկնօրինակը, մյուս տարի կիմանանք :Ճ Բայց վախենամ մյուս սեզոնում փիլիսոփայությունը վերածվի ֆանտաստիկ բլոկբաստերի: 
Ընհանրապես ես Ֆորդի տեղը լինեի, շաբաթը մեկ մարմինս կփոխեի, կամ գիտակցությունս պատահականորեն կբեռնեի տարբեր սիրուն մարմիններ  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

քանի ոտս ակումբ ա ընկել, ստեղ էլ մի քիչ «տշմշեմ»  :LOL: 

Առաջին սերիան դեռ ձմռանը նայելուց հետո մոտս ցանկություն չառաջացավ շարունակել։ Բայց ջեթլագի անքնության ներքո ասեցի ստիպեմ ինձ մի քիչ էլ առաջ գնամ․․․ ու 5 օրվա մեջ կարողացա նայել-վերջացնել առաջին սեզոնը։ Լավն էր, մի քիչ գերագնահատված, ըստ իս, բայց լավն էր։ Նայել-վերջացնելուց հետո եկա այստեղի բոլոր սպոյլերները կարդացի, բայց կարծում եմ ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև եմ ընկալել ֆիլմի գլոբալ իմսատն ու եզրահանգումը։ 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
կարծում եմ Ֆորդի Բեռնարդի հետ էվոլյուցիայի մասին զրույցը հիմնաքար է ամբողջ ֆիլմի տրամաբանական կառույցի համար, ու ֆիլմում նկատված «սխալները», որ այստեղ նշվել են, այնքան էլ սխալներ չեն, մանավանդ Բեռնարդի Մեյվին ակնարկի լույսի տակ, որ Մեյվը առաջին «զարթնածը» չէր․․․

----------


## Life



----------


## Յոհաննես

> 


Մենակ թե չփչացնեն,առաջին սեզոնը շատ լավն էր։

----------

ivy (30.03.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Նայում ե՞ք, ժողովուրդ։
Գլուխ հանո՞ւմ եք ինչ ա կատարվում։
Էդ ի՞նչ «զենք» էր սարքել Լոգանը, որ Դոլորեսն ուզում ա գտնի։ 
Ենթադրություններ կա՞ն։

----------


## ivy

> Նայում ե՞ք, ժողովուրդ։
> Գլուխ հանո՞ւմ եք ինչ ա կատարվում։
> Էդ ի՞նչ «զենք» էր սարքել Լոգանը, որ Դոլորեսն ուզում ա գտնի։ 
> Ենթադրություններ կա՞ն։


Էս գրածդ երեկ տեսա, նստեցի մինչ այժմ դուրս եկած հինգ սերիաները նայեցի։ Ահագին կլանող էր, բայց առաջին սեզոնի կախարդանքը մի ձև չկար։ Ենթադրություններ դժվարանում եմ անել, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե հանգուցալուծումն ու ավարտը շատ անսպասելի լինեն։
Դոլորեսին էդքան էլ չեմ հավանում. ինձ համար կինոյի աղջիկն առաջվա պես Մեյվն է, ու ամբողջ ուշադրությունս իր գծի զարգացման վրա է։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Չեմ տրամադրվում,որ սկսեմ նայելը։Մի տեսակ թվում է,որ առաջին սեզոնից հետո հարամ են արել ։/

----------


## ivy

> Չեմ տրամադրվում,որ սկսեմ նայելը։Մի տեսակ թվում է,որ առաջին սեզոնից հետո հարամ են արել ։/


Ոնց որ թե հարամ չեն արել, բայց դե առաջին սեզոնը գլուխգործոց էր ու ինքն իրենով ավարտուն։ Ամեն դեպքում սերիալը երկու սեզոնում էլ շատ լավ սցենարիստներ ունի։

----------


## Արէա

> Դոլորեսին էդքան էլ չեմ հավանում. ինձ համար կինոյի աղջիկն առաջվա պես Մեյվն է, ու ամբողջ ուշադրությունս իր գծի զարգացման վրա է։


Մեյվը առաջին սեզոնում հզոր էր։ Հիմա առնվազն տարօրինակ ա։ Ոնց որ վիրուս ընկած լինի։ Գնում ա աղջկան գտնելու, երբ պիտի որ շատ լավ իմանա որ ոչ մի աղջիկ չկա, ու չի էլ եղել։ Էդ դեպքում ո՞ւր ա գնում տենց ինքնամոռաց։
Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ա, թե ի՞նչ էր սարքում Ուիլիամը այգում, որը Դոլորեսը հզոր զենք ա համարում, ու ուզում ա դրանով հաղթի մարդկանց։
Չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, թե ռոբոտներն ընդհանրապես ո՞նց կարան մարդկանց հաղթեն, ի՞նչ զենքով։ Ինչ կարա լինի էդ զենքը։

----------


## Արէա

> Չեմ տրամադրվում,որ սկսեմ նայելը։Մի տեսակ թվում է,որ առաջին սեզոնից հետո հարամ են արել ։/


Մի տեսակ ուրիշ կինո ա։ Առաջին սեզոնից ահագին տարբեր, բայց էլի շատ լավը։
Պիտի չհամեմատես առաջինի հետ։

----------


## ivy

> Մեյվը առաջին սեզոնում հզոր էր։ Հիմա առնվազն տարօրինակ ա։ Ոնց որ վիրուս ընկած լինի։ Գնում ա աղջկան գտնելու, երբ պիտի որ շատ լավ իմանա որ ոչ մի աղջիկ չկա, ու չի էլ եղել։ Էդ դեպքում ո՞ւր ա գնում տենց ինքնամոռաց։
> Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ա, թե ի՞նչ էր սարքում Ուիլիամը այգում, որը Դոլորեսը հզոր զենք ա համարում, ու ուզում ա դրանով հաղթի մարդկանց։
> Չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, թե ռոբոտներն ընդհանրապես ո՞նց կարան մարդկանց հաղթեն, ի՞նչ զենքով։ Ինչ կարա լինի էդ զենքը։


Արէա ջան, աղջիկն էնքանով կա կամ չկա, որքան որ Մեյվը։ Ինքն էդ աղջկան ունեցել ու սիրել է, ու աղջիկն էնքանով է հորինված, ինչքան որ ինքը։ Աղջկա հետևից գնալը ամենասիրուն բաներից մեկն է էդ ֆիլմում, ինչը ցույց է տալիս, որ էդ սյուժետային կոդավորված զգացմունքները դրանք ապրողների համար լրիվ իրական են, ինչքան էլ կողքից անտրամաբանական թվան։
Ու մի բան էլ, իրենք ռոբոտ չեն. ամբողջ ֆիմը դրա մասին է։

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, աղջիկն էնքանով կա կամ չկա, որքան որ Մեյվը։ Ինքն էդ աղջկան ունեցել ու սիրել է, ու աղջիկն էդքանով է հորինված, ինչքան որ ինքը։ Աղջկա հետևից գնալը ամենասիրուն բաներից մեկն է էդ ֆիլմում, ինչը ցույց է տալիս, որ էդ սյուժետային կոդավորված զգացմունքները դրանք ապրողների համար լրիվ իրական են, ինչքան էլ կողքից անտրամաբանական թվան։


Բայց ո՞ւր ա գնում։ Աղջիկը իրականում չի եղել, ֆիզիկապես չի եղել, չի եղել նման ժամանակաշրջան, չկա նման վայր իրական տարածության մեջ որտեղ ապրել են աղջկա հետ, աղջկա մասին բոլոր հիշողությունները ընդամենը ծրագրային կոդ են, ու Մեյվը պիտի որ իմանա դրա մասին, բա ո՞ւր ա գնում։
Չնայած ես մի վարկած ունեմ, ու եթե էդ ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն Մեյվը գնում ա նույն տեղը, ինչ Դոլորեսը։




> Ու մի բան էլ, իրենք ռոբոտ չեն. ամբողջ ֆիմը դրա մասին է։


Մտածում ես ռոբոտ վիրավորական իմաստո՞վ եմ ասում ) Թող հոսթ լինի, կամ անդրոիդ, չգիտեմ։ Ինչ-որ ձև պիտի անվանենք իրենց։

Իսկ էն, որ հոսթերի առնվազն մի մասը արհեստական բանականություն ունեն, ակնհայտ ա։ Էդ իմաստով ռոբոտ չեն, հա։

----------


## ivy

> Բայց ո՞ւր ա գնում։ Աղջիկը իրականում չի եղել, ֆիզիկապես չի եղել, չի եղել նման ժամանակաշրջան, աղջկա մասին բոլոր հիշողությունները ընդամենը ծրագրային կոդ են, ու Մեյվը պիտի որ իմանա դրա մասին, բա ո՞ւր ա գնում։
> Չնայած ես մի վարկած ունեմ, ու եթե էդ ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն Մեյվը գնում ա նույն տեղը, ինչ Դոլորեսը։


Ինձ թվում է` լավ չես հիշում. աղջիկն իրականում եղել է։ Մեյվը սկզբում ուրիշ սյուժեի մեջ է եղել, հետո են դարձրել մադամ։ Ու առաջին սյուժեի հիշողությունները դեռ մնացել են մեջը։

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ թվում է` լավ չես հիշում. աղջիկն իրականում եղել է։ Մեյվը սկզբում ուրիշ սյուժեի մեջ է եղել, հետո են դարձրել մադամ։ Ու առաջին սյուժեի հիշողությունները դեռ մնացել են մեջը։


Ընդ որում, երբ Ուիլյամը սպանում է աղջկան, Մեյվն ինքնասպան է լինում` անկանխատեսելի ու սցենարից դուրս, ապշեցնող վարք, որից հետո իրեն էդ սյուժեից հանում են ու տանում բորդել, բայց հիշողության մեջ հետքեր են մնում, ինչը նույնպես մի բան է, որ պիտի էդպես չլիներ։

----------

Արէա (23.05.2018)

----------


## Արէա

> Ինձ թվում է` լավ չես հիշում. աղջիկն իրականում եղել է։ Մեյվը սկզբում ուրիշ սյուժեի մեջ է եղել, հետո են դարձրել մադամ։ Ու առաջին սյուժեի հիշողությունները դեռ մնացել են մեջը։


Հա, իրոք  :Think: 
Իմ մոտ տպավորվել էր, թե աղջկա մասին հիշողություններն արհեստական են, բայց հիմա ոնց-որ մտաբերում եմ, որ էդ ուրիշ սյուժե էր։
Էդ դեպքում հա, ավելի հասկանալի ա դառնում Մեյվը։
Բայց չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ առաջին սեզոնի կրակոտ Մեյվը չի։ Էն լրիվ միլֆ էր  :Jpit: 

Ինձ Դոլորեսի գնալու տեղը հանգիստ չի տալիս, ուզում եմ հասկանալ Ուիլյամն ինչ էր սարքում այգում, ու ոնց ա դա կապված նրա հետ, որ մահացած հոսթերի 1/3-ի հիշողության սարքերը պարզվում ա կատարելապես մաքուր են, կարծես ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա դրանց վրա երբեք չի էլ եղել։

----------

ivy (23.05.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Մտածում եմ թույն կլինի, էդ «զենքը» վիրտուալ իրականության սերվեր լինի, ինչ-որ կերպ (չգիտեմ ոնց) ապահովագրված արտաքին ազդեցությունից, ու ինքնուրույն, էլի արտաքինից անձեռնմխելի, սնուցման համակարգով։ Հոսթերը գնան, գիտակցությունները վերբեռնեն,  ու ապրեն մարդկանցից անկախ էդ վիրտուալ իրականությունում։ 
Ու Ռոբերտն էլ էնտեղ սպասելիս լինի հոսթերին  :Love:

----------


## Katka

3-րդ սեզոնը երբ են նախատեսել:

----------


## ivy

6-րդ սերիան էլ նայեցի. արդեն սկսում եմ ձանձրանալ...

----------


## Արէա

5-ը ու 6-ը ահագին ձանձրալի են։ Ոչ մի նոր բան չեղավ էս երկու սերիաներում։
Մենակ 6-ում Դոլորեսի ու Բեռնարդի պահն էր անսպասելի ու հետաքրքիր, բայց արդեն էնքան են խառնել ժամանակները, էլ լրիվ չեմ ըմբռնում ինչ կատարվեց ու երբ։

----------


## ivy

Արէա ջան, 7-ը նայեցի՞ր։ Ոնց որ թե մի քիչ ավելի պարզ ա դառնում` ինչն ինչոց ա։ Ի՞նչ կասես։

----------


## Արէա

Էս սերիան արժեր, որ անցած երկու սերիաներում ձանձրույթից հորանջեինք։


Շքեղ էր ամեն ինչ։


Շատ հետաքրքիր ա Դոլորեսի ու Մեյվի իրականության ընկալման տարբերությունները։ Երկուսն էլ գիտեն, որ իրենց զգացմունքները հարազատների նկատմամբ ծրագրային կոդ են, բայց Մեյվի համար տարբերություն չկա, ու մեծ հաշվով իսկապես տարբերություն չկա էլ՝ զգացմունքներն իրական են, թե նախապես գրված, եթե երկուսն էլ նույն կերպ են ընկալվում, նույն զգացողություններն ու հոգեվիճակն են առաջացնում։ Իսկ Դոլորեսը, չնայած էլի նույնն ա զգում, նույն իրական զգացողությունները, բայց կարողանում ա հաղթահարել դա, ու զոհել հարազատներին, նպատակին հասնելու համար։ Դոլորեսը հասկանում ա, որ քիչ հոսթեր են ի վիճակի իրական զգացողությունների, քչերն իրական բանականություն ունեն, մնացածը ռոբոտներ են, ու էդ քչերի մեջ չեն մտնում ոչ Դոլորեսի հայրը, ոչ Թեդդին, ոչ Մեյվի աղջիկը։ Թեդդին երևի որոշակի վերապահումով։


Ռոբերտի կտորն էր շատ լավը։ 
Իմ վարկածը մասամբ իրականություն ա դառնում։ 
Փաստորեն իրական այգուց բացի, կա նաև նույնի վիրտուալ տարբերակը, ու Ռոբերտն իր գիտակցությունը, մահից առաջ, վերբեռնել էր էդ վիրտուալ իրականությունում, ու հիմա էնտեղ ա ապրում։ Էս էնքան կայֆ պահ ա, որ շունչս կտրվում էր հաճույքից։


Ուղղակի լավ չհասկացա, երբ պայթեցրեցին բազաները, էդ վիրտուալ իրականությունն էլ վերացավ, թե՞ չէ։

----------

ivy (09.06.2018)

----------


## ivy

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Էստեղ հետաքրքիրն էն է, որ մարդիկ փորձում են գնալ գիտակցության անմահության` օգտագործելով հոսթերի մոդելը, ու դրա բանալին հիմա Դոլորեսի ձեռքում է։ Իսկ թե ինչ է ուզում Դոլորեսը, դեռ բացված չի։
Չեմ կարծում, որ բազաների պայթելը ամեն ինչին վերջ կտա։ Բանալին հոր գլխում էր, բայց դե չգիտենք` ոնց է դա աշխատում։
Մեյվի հետ տեսնես ինչ կլինի։ 
Էս հոսթ կանայք մեկը մեկից նկարած սիրուն են։ Մարդու շունչ է կտրվում։

----------


## Արէա

Գիտակցության անմահության հասել են, չեն կարողանում գիտակցությունը ինտեգրել ֆիզիկական մարմնի վրա։
Օրինակ Ռոբերտի գիտակցությունը վիրտուալ աշխարհում հավերժ կկարողանա գոյություն ունենալ, եթե կարողանան բացառել սերվերների վրա արտաքին ազդեցությունը։ Բայց չեն կարողանում էդ գիտակցությունը հաջողությամբ «նստացնել» մարդկային ուղեղի վրա։ 
Փաստորեն կարողանում են վիրտուալ միջավայրում պահպանել մարդկային գիտակցությունը, ինչպես նաև կարողանում են ֆիզիկական մարմին ստանալ, ինչպես Դալլասի դեպքում, բայց էդ երկուսը չեն կարողանում համատեղել։

----------

ivy (09.06.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Մեյվը գնալու ա հնդկացիների մոտ, ու ինչ-որ մի շատ կարևոր բան ա բացահայտվելու։
Սրանց հետևում ինչ-որ մեկն ա կանգնած, որի բացահայտումը շատ հետաքրքիր ա լինելու։

----------

ivy (09.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Միացրեցի նայեմ, ջոկեցի որ նախորդից համարյա բան չեմ հիշում: Երեք օր ա տվայտվում եմ, առաջին սեզոնը մի անգա՞մ էլ նայեմ, թե սինոփսիս դնեմ կարդամ, տենց վերհիշեմ նյուանսները:

----------


## Արէա

> Միացրեցի նայեմ, ջոկեցի որ նախորդից համարյա բան չեմ հիշում: Երեք օր ա տվայտվում եմ, առաջին սեզոնը մի անգա՞մ էլ նայեմ, թե սինոփսիս դնեմ կարդամ, տենց վերհիշեմ նյուանսները:


Առաջինը չգիտեմ, բայց երկրորդը հաստատ արժի նայել։

8-ը էս ինչ սիրուն էր։ Սենց հաճույքով ոչ մի ֆիլմ չեմ նայել։

----------


## ivy

> 8-ը էս ինչ սիրուն էր։ Սենց հաճույքով ոչ մի ֆիլմ չեմ նայել։


Հա, գժվելու սիրուն․․․

----------

Արէա (12.06.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես սկսեցի նայել, բայց չկարողացա կենտրոնանալ։ Հիմա ուրիշ սերիալ եմ նայում, վերջացնեմ, կանցնեմ սրան։ Բայց երաժշտությունն աննկարագրելի լավն ա։ Paint it Black-ի ճապոնական տարբերակը, գժվելիք ա.

https://youtu.be/Uf1TWSMCfWE

Սա էլ նույնի վեստեռն տարբերակն առաջին սեզոնից

https://youtu.be/3iZ9JRVmJ5o

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

Անվերնագիր (12.06.2018)

----------


## ivy

Արէա, արի մի բան ասա, ես լրիվ տրանսի մեջ եմ։
Էս ինչ սիրուն, խորը ու բազմաշերտանի պատմություն էր։ 
Սպասում եմ երրորդ սեզոնին։

----------


## Freeman

> Արէա, արի մի բան ասա, ես լրիվ տրանսի մեջ եմ։
> Էս ինչ սիրուն, խորը ու բազմաշերտանի պատմություն էր։ 
> Սպասում եմ երրորդ սեզոնին։


Երկրորդը լրիվ նկարել ե՞ն

----------


## ivy

> Երկրորդը լրիվ նկարել ե՞ն


Հա։

----------


## ivy

@Արէա
Նայե՞լ ես։

----------


## Արէա

> @Արէա
> Նայե՞լ ես։


Էսօր պիտի նայեմ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (28.06.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Ես ավելի շատ բացահայտումներ էի սպասում, քան եղավ։ Վերջին հաշվով առանձնապես բացահայտումներ չեղավ էլ, ամեն ինչ արդեն նախորդ սերիաներից էլ պարզ էր։
Սա ավելի շատ երրորդ սեզոնին նախապատրաստող սերիա էր, քան երկրորդը եզրափակող։
Սպասենք մարդկություն - արհեստական բանականություն պատերազմի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էկել եմ ասեմ, որ երկրորդ սեզոնը երկու գիշերում նայել եմ։ Արա, էս ի՜նչ լավն էր ․․․․․

----------

Chuk (25.08.2018), ivy (25.08.2018), Life (25.08.2018), Անվերնագիր (27.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Էկել եմ ասեմ, որ երկրորդ սեզոնը երկու գիշերում նայել եմ։ Արա, էս ի՜նչ լավն էր ․․․․․


Էս ինչ լավ ա հիշացրիր, ես սկսել ու թողել էի, մոռացել։ Հիմա էլ տվայտվում էի, թե ինչ նայեի։

----------


## ivy

> Էկել եմ ասեմ, որ երկրորդ սեզոնը երկու գիշերում նայել եմ։ Արա, էս ի՜նչ լավն էր ․․․․․


8-րդ սերիային չե՞ս լացել ։)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 8-րդ սերիային չե՞ս լացել ։)


8-ին լացել եմ, 10-ին էլ էի լավ նեղված, Մեյվի պահով։

----------


## Արէա

Երրորդ սեզոնը նայում ե՞ք։

Երեկ առաջին սերիան նայեցինք, բան չհասկացանք  :Smile: 
Լրիվ ուրիշ կինո էր։
Հաջորդ սերիաներում պիտի որ պարզվեն շատ հարցեր, ու ընդհանուր գծով սկսեն մոտենալ առաջին սեզոններին։

Էսօր երկրոդ սերիան նայենք, տեսնենք առաջինում ինչ էին ցույց տալիս  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (02.04.2020), Varzor (02.04.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Երրորդ սեզոնը նայում ե՞ք։
> 
> Երեկ առաջին սերիան նայեցինք, բան չհասկացանք 
> Լրիվ ուրիշ կինո էր։
> Հաջորդ սերիաներում պիտի որ պարզվեն շատ հարցեր, ու ընդհանուր գծով սկսեն մոտենալ առաջին սեզոններին։
> 
> Էսօր երկրոդ սերիան նայենք, տեսնենք առաջինում ինչ էին ցույց տալիս


Վայ, արդեն կա՞, կնայեմ անպայման։

----------


## Արէա

> Վայ, արդեն կա՞, կնայեմ անպայման։


Հա, երեք սերիա կա արդեն։

----------

ivy (02.04.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, երեք սերիա կա արդեն։


Հորս արև՞

----------


## Varzor

> Հորս արև՞


Ու ոնց որ թե ամեն շաբաթ մի հատ ավելանում է  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Իրիկունը նայեցի երեք սերիան էլ։
Հա, ուրիշ կինո են սարքել։ Սիրունությունը մի ձև կորել ա, դարձել ա ինչ-որ խճճված, ժամանակակից կինոաշխարհին հարմարացված սովորական սայֆայ։ 
Առաջին սեզոնը ինքն իրենով կատարյալ էր, բայց դե շարունակեցին։ Երկրորդն էլ համոզեց։ Իսկ երրորդը ուրիշ ձեռագիր ա։
Ամեն դեպքում կնայեմ, կերպարներին սիրում եմ։ Հատկապես՝ Մեյվին։ 

Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ՝ քիչ-քիչ պարզվելու ա, որ ամեն մեկի մարմնի մեջ իրականում ուրիշ մեկն ա։ Ասենք՝ Դոլորեսն իրականում Մեյվն ա, Բերնարը՝ Դոլորեսը, Շարլոտայի վերամարմնավորումը՝ Բերնարը, կամ ցանկացած ուրիշ համադրությամբ, ու դե մեջները մի տեղ Թեդին էլ կա, երևի էն տարեց կոստյումավորը, որին ամենասկզբում գլորեցին ու տեղը մեկին դրեցին  :Smile:  
Չգիտեմ՝ իրականում ով ով ա, բայց կարծում եմ, որ էդ թվիսթերսից մեկն ա լինելու, որ մարմինների մեջ ուրիշներ են։

Սպասում եմ Ուիլյամի ու Ֆորդի հայտնվելուն։
Vincent Cassel-ին էլ են խաղացրել, էլ ով դիմանար։ Բայց դե հավես էր իրեն տեսնելը  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

Երկրորդ սերիան լավն էր։
Երրորդն առաջինի շարունակությունն էր, մի տեսակ չի կպնում սերիալին էս ապագայի աշխարհի սեթինգը։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Գահերի խաղի ակնարկն ի՞նչ էր, շարունակություն կունենա, թե՞ չէ։
Եթե չէ՝ ահագին անլրջացնում են սերիալը սենց բաներով։

----------


## ivy

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Գահերի խաղի ակնարկն ի՞նչ էր, շարունակություն կունենա, թե՞ չէ։
> Եթե չէ՝ ահագին անլրջացնում են սերիալը սենց բաներով։


Ինձ շարունակություն չակնկալող «սրամտություն» թվաց ընդամենը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դոլորեսի տուտուզը մոտոյի վրա  :Love:

----------

Անվերնագիր (10.04.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Դոլորեսի տուտուզը մոտոյի վրա


Էդ դրվագն իմ վրա էլ ա տպավորվել, բայց իմ ռեակցիան հեչ սրտիկային չէր  :Jpit: 
Կարկինի կազմվածքով կինը մեկ էլ մոտոյի վրա դառնում ա մի հատ բաբաթիմ կարմիր ոՌ, կներեք արտահայտությանս։ Հեչ սիրուն չէր։

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս սերիալի կեսերից ես էլ էի ընդմիջում վերցրել ու այլևս դրան չվերադարձել..

Բայց էս ձեր քննարկումից հավեսս տվեց նորից դրան հետ գնալու ))

Հ.Գ. Իբր կիսատ թողած սերիալներս քիչ էին՝ էս վերջերս էլ Հայկօյի Legion-ով եմ վարակվել ((

----------


## ivy

> Էդ դրվագն իմ վրա էլ ա տպավորվել, բայց իմ ռեակցիան հեչ սրտիկային չէր 
> Կարկինի կազմվածքով կինը մեկ էլ մոտոյի վրա դառնում ա մի հատ բաբաթիմ կարմիր ոՌ, կներեք արտահայտությանս։ Հեչ սիրուն չէր։


Էս էլ նկար․


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Մի խոսքով, հեչ հարմար դուբլյոր չեն գտել․ Դոլորեսի դերասանուհին սենց ֆորմաներ չունի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ նկար․
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> Մի խոսքով, հեչ հարմար դուբլյոր չեն գտել․ Դոլորեսի դերասանուհին սենց ֆորմաներ չունի։


Ի՞նչ դուբլյոր, ինքն ա։ Էս կինոն սաղ գրաֆիկայա ու դուբլյորի կարիք չկա։ Նենց որ, գյոզալ ոռին անուն մի դիր, խնդրում եմ։

----------


## ivy

> Ի՞նչ դուբլյոր, ինքն ա։ Էս կինոն սաղ գրաֆիկայա ու դուբլյորի կարիք չկա։ Նենց որ, գյոզալ ոռին անուն մի դիր, խնդրում եմ։


Եթե ինքն ա, ես ներողություն՝ թերագնահատել եմ Դոլորեսի դերասանուհու հարուստ ունեցվածքը, բայց մի բան ինձ ասում ա, որ սա իր մարմինը չի․ ոնց էլ չլինի, մի քիչ ջոկում եմ կանացի մարմիններից  :Tongue: 

Իսկ եթե ինքն ա, մեկ ա ինձ անդուր ու վուլգարոտ կադր թվաց, բայց կներես, որ սենց խորացա  :Kiss:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.04.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ինքն ա, ես ներողություն՝ թերագնահատել եմ Դոլորեսի դերասանուհու հարուստ ունեցվածքը, բայց մի բան ինձ ասում ա, որ սա իր մարմինը չի․ ոնց էլ չլինի, մի քիչ ջոկում եմ կանացի մարմիններից


Իրա ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա ես էլ կասկածներ ունեի։ Բայց չեմ ուզում հավատալ դրան։ Արի ուղակի ընդունենք ամեն ինչ այնպես ինչպես տեսնում ենք, փլիզ  :Sad:

----------

ivy (10.04.2020)

----------

